# 2015 LPGA Priority List



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

2015 LPGA Priority List 

I have been asked many times how the LPGA constructs their field lists for tournaments. 
Below is the 2015 priority list taken directly from the LPGA website: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA 2015 Priority List


----------

